# 40cm Iwagumi



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

BTW, does anyone know what these rocks are? I want more! Love em!

Tom


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Very nicy, clean and simple. Love the fish. What are they? white clouds?
thanks


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Jeff,

Yeah they're White Clouds


----------



## deMastro (Mar 21, 2008)

Beautiful rocks!!! I love the amazing simplicity of your truly beautiful tank! Great Job!!!

Very inspiring. 

Could you give us some more detailed specs?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, I love the rocks too. I wish I could find more of them. 

Tank - AquaOne Mirage 40 (40cm)
Filter - Fluval 205
Heating - None
Lighting - 25w T5
Substrate - ADA AS Africana, ADA Sarawak Sand
Ferts - None
CO2 - Excel only (daily)
Plants - Java Moss
Fish/Inverts - Cherry Shrimp, White Cloud Minnows
Maintenance - Shifting bits around when I get bored, trimming moss every couple of weeks to keep the shape, 1/2 water change weekly using rain water


----------



## deMastro (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes indeed.

Thanx for the specs.

What light fixture do you use?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

DIY 

I used the bracket off an old desk light we had, and screwed in a cut-to-size T8 reflector (until recently no T5 reflectors in UK) and T5 clips.

And yes I need to clean my Lily Pipes!!!!


----------



## windfish (Dec 5, 2007)

That's an excellent aquascape... great work! It's very unique.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

'Love the scape and the photography. What camera/lighting setup do you use for shooting?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I use my 3x24w T5 luminaire, placed straight on top of the tank. It's about 1cm from the water. I'm using 2 8000k tubes and 1 6400k. The tank light gets turned to illuminate the white card background.

The camera is a Canon 350d, and I use the standard lens to get the wide angle (I don't have a wide angle lens yet). Camera was set to manual, ISO 200, Focal length around 25mm, aperture around f8, shutter around 1/50-1/60. 

Then I balanced the hairdryer so it gives decent ripples, while juggling a black blanket to stop reflections and trying to take a photo!


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Is the purple coloration just the color of the bulb or are you using some sort of filter for that?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I think it must be to do with the bulb. It's a plant grow bulb so its fairly red. I'd prefer it crisp white though, so may try and find an 8000k which would be better IMO


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nicely done! It's very clean and simple, but I quite like it.


----------



## deMastro (Mar 21, 2008)

By the way. Where did you buy thosa awesome rocks?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I got them in a really crappy shop near Winchester, UK. They were labelled as "rock" lol. Aparrently they're Pagoda Stones?

Tom


----------



## Ivanmx (Jun 4, 2008)

nice scape beautyful photography!!!


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

peaceful, I'll bet when you look at this one everything seems to stop.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Very impressed iwagumi layout, I love your rock, it give the strong feelings
Thank for sharing!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Just another shot, trying to get rid of the purple hue to the background. Used the normal tank light over the tank this time, with the 8000k luminare over the background. I think I preferred it at a wider angle with the ripples, so may try that tomorrow.










Tom


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Simple of forms and clean, as I like it 
Well done Messy!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I like it!
cheers,
Luis


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you Luis 

Tom


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

I like it a lot!!! what I'd do for a killer tank 

Drew


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice tank, MDL.


----------

